# Oberon Small Journal and Kindle Touch



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Title changed from: Asking a favor of Oberon K4/KT owners

I am wondering if the Kindle Touch would fit in a K4 Oberon cover? I really think it will, but I don't have a K4 or K4 cover to try. Would anyone be able to try putting the KT in the K4 cover and let me know if it works? I am looking for it to be a very snug fit (so there are no edges hanging over the KT). 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I will go to Staples later this week with my Oberon small journal and try it with the Touch. I only have a K4.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you SO much Tabatha!!


----------



## winfulix (Feb 15, 2012)

I only have a K4.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

OK, just returned from Staples with my Oberon Small Journal that houses my K4. I tried the KT in the cover, and it fit edge to edge in the cover, with nothing sticking out at all. I would definitely use it for a KT should I decide to change to one. Don't really know about the K4 or KT Oberon cover regarding fit, as I don't like the corner straps, so would never get one.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a touch, and I use the smallest Oberon sleeve for it, which was designed for the 4.  It is a tight fit, and it did take a few weeks to stretch a bit, but now it is perfect.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, I would be interested in knowing this too, but with a regular K4 Oberon cover - the corner straps don't bother me, but I'm not in love with the KT Oberon fit, it's just too big, and I miss the snug fit I used to have with my previous Oberons and Kindles


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Neo said:


> Oh, I would be interested in knowing this too, but with a regular K4 Oberon cover - the corner straps don't bother me, but I'm not in love with the KT Oberon fit, it's just too big, and I miss the snug fit I used to have with my previous Oberons and Kindles


My KT fits very snugly in its Oberon cover. I wonder why there's such a difference between yours and mine.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> My KT fits very snugly in its Oberon cover. I wonder why there's such a difference between yours and mine.


Oh, it fits well - I guess I didn't express myself too well here . I find that there is a lot of "space" around my KT, quite a bit more on the spine too, than on the previous versions. The straps fit quite snugly and perfectly, that's not the issue. But the cover is bigger than I would like it to be, and the fact that the spine is so much larger (more leather) than say on the K3, makes it less comfortable to hold, if you see what I mean? I would prefer an overall smaller footprint of the Oberon 

I did write to Oberon about this, and they were very nice and got back to me saying that they had indeed to make the covers bigger for the KT - some issue with designs and proportions. I would have preferred that they cut into the design but keep the smaller size, personally, but understand their decision. But if the KT fit into a K4 Oberon, that may just solve the issue


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Just checking-in: does anybody have both a K4 and a KT and a K4 Oberon cover, and if yes, could you please please please check if the KT will fit in the K4 Oberon? And could I be so annoying as to also ask for pics of the KT in the K4 Oberon pleeeeaaaaaase 

I know I could go the small journal route (thank you so much for that info *Tabatha*!), but would prefer a Kindle cover.

What did you end up doing *Kuklachica*?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I asked Carolinne Ann Martin and she replied with this info:



> unfortunately, the corners in the k4 cover don't come close to holding the Touch... One would have to cut them out and then add Velcro to make it work.... The size difference between the K4 and a small journal is negligible and both fit the touch but no room to spare.


So I guess the journal is better! I will have someone add some velcro to it. Too bad the K4 covers don't fit, and the Touch covers are just too large (wide).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kuklachica said:


> I asked Carolinne Ann Martin and she replied with this info:
> 
> So I guess the journal is better! I will have someone add some velcro to it. Too bad the K4 covers don't fit, and the Touch covers are just too large (wide).


You can add the velcro yourself - just get the self-stick kind that comes in strips - that's what I did when I was "converting" a K1 cover for a Nook. (I got the heavy-duty kind, but the regular would probably do for a Touch which is much lighter in weight. ) Wish Oberon would maybe use the silicone pads that hold the Kindle like my AYL covers have - it's a great holding system. I've search for some of the pads themselves but haven't had any luck finding them.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this *Kuklachica*, much appreciated! Would you mind posting pics with your KT in the small journal when you get it please? I think I'll go the same route....


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok here are some pics of my KT in the Oberon small journal. I think I will still contact a cobbler and see if they can add something to it, but we'll see. The velcro will have to do for now! Fits great!























Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Love your skin and cover combination, and happy to hear you are liking the fit.


----------



## Blessed (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh, I love the combination!! Congratulations!


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

This looks AMAZING!!!  I am so glad to see the journal covers (which was one of my favorites) being put to good use!!!  To add, I LOVE all your photos of it!!!  GREAT job!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blessed (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, I want to share with you all my Kindle Touch in its new cover (Tree of Life green small journal) which is gorgeous!! I love this color more each day.
So here are the pictures, I hope you enjoy!!  

































I hope it works!


----------



## sparrowlight (Dec 19, 2009)

Goldenray said:


> Hi, I want to share with you all my Kindle Touch in its new cover (Tree of Life green small journal) which is gorgeous!! I love this color more each day.
> So here are the pictures, I hope you enjoy!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that clear velcro or some kind of tape? I'm intrigued!!


----------



## Blessed (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, I used clear velcro. Sorry for the delayed answer!


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Also, the K4 cover will fit providing you cut the lower inside and upper corner and replace them with bungie cords.
 Caroline


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

Goldenray said:


>


What did you use for the bungee? Just a hair band? Or did you order a bungee from Oberon to replace it? I know some people use hairbands and loop it back on itself, but that doesn't look like you did it that way. TIA!

Heif


----------

